# Somethings wrong



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The P0299 is a turbo code but the other 2 codes are more PCV/ignition related. I am not sure but they could all be related. I would look for a vacuum leak on the engine. It is surprising that there is no CEL.


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

Check your Throttle Body, might need cleaned/replaced


----------

